# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Custom Red Dragonfly Katana Finished

## Chris Maguda

Hello all!  After a grueling 45 day wait (I know, it's not THAT long) the custom Katana is being shipped out!  I'm too excited for words.

Below is the link to some pics he sent me.  I enhanced the quality in Photoshop to show the detail a bit more.

All I can say is the customer service was exceptional.  He met every demand or question professionally and with amazing speed.

Now to the best part.. the pics!   :Big Grin: 

Find them here:

http://s995.photobucket.com/albums/a...stom%20Katana/


Once I actually recieve the blade I'll do a full review.

~Chris

----------


## D. Roan

Chris - Awesome.  I've been looking forward to seeing this and your review.  Let's see those camera skills  :Wink:   Congratulations

----------


## Hong Yeung

God damn!
That looks really good. 
This a production Blade?
Who did you get to make this?

----------


## Vu.Q.T

Man that's a nice piece, Congrats Chris..

Totally agreed with Jason's top notch service, and I can't wait till I get mine in Feb  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jeffrey Ching

Gorgeous sword Chris. It seems that you've obtained one of the few production swords with a real geometric yokote.

Are you planning to do some cutting with it too? The folded 1095 is born to do so  :Wink: 

Also not to be a pain in the ass but its seems that there are superficial spots on the shinogi-ji. Looks like they where caused by oil remains during the burnishing (I've had that before). Easy to remove though but I'd have a good look.

----------


## Chris Maguda

To D.Roan:  It is because of yours and a few other great reviews on Red Dragonfly that I decided to have them create a blade for me.  I'm extremely excited to test the balance and give a good long review myself!   :Big Grin: 

To Hong Yeung:  This sword was custom commissioned by the Red Dragonfly Sword Art Co.  This is a "Production Blade" but it is as close as I've seen them come to being made by a Japanese smith.  Jason of RDS takes frequent trips to Japan to gather all the other materials he needs to create these swords (Tsuka, Ito and fittings), so to my knowledge the only thing that is made in China is the blade.. and as you can see they do a fine job of it.  their website is:  
www.red-dragonfly-sword.com  (It's hard to find by search engine)

To Vu.Q.T:  I'm very excited to see your blade as well!  What are the specs on the one your ordered?  Just curious.  And what will you use it for?

To Jeffrey Ching:  I agree!  The Yokote was the first picture in the set he sent me and I was blown away.  I've seen so many production blades having wrong shape, size.. I was very happy.  I've been dreaming of this blade since I was young.  I practice Bujinkan Ninjutsu and soon Tameshigiri.  I needed a blade that would stand up to the rigors of cutting as well as kata use.

As for the oil spots, I did notice that but I can't tell weather it's derbis or oil residue because of the glare on the blade.  If so, I don't mind.  I can buff them out no problem.  Thanks for the attention to detail tho!   :Smilie: 


I'll have a review as soon as it gets here.  Hopefully it is as nice to train with as it is to look at.

----------


## Vu.Q.T

hey Chris, 

Mine is just an oder for a 28in nagasa + 13in tsuka, pretty much standard spec's except for the tsuka length ..... which is just my personal preference.   :Smilie:  

It'll sort of looks like this  :Wink:  just a little bit of fun... 
http://www.tozandoshop.com/Miyamoto_...0-lgmusasi.htm

My intention for the order was to simply try them out and I'll only be using it for kata at this point.

If all goes well, I'll definitely be getting another piece from Jason ... since he'd told me that they're working on a lot of new things in terms of customizations and Hamon's types  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris Maguda

> My intention for the order was to simply try them out and I'll only be using it for kata at this point.
> 
> If all goes well, I'll definitely be getting another piece from Jason ... since he'd told me that they're working on a lot of new things in terms of customizations and Hamon's types


Very nice!  I did hear the same thing from Jason.  Once I do a review of this blade, I'll start saving for another.  If the review is good, it may be sooner than later  =D

If you happen to get a custom blade from them, BE SURE to get the "Traditional Polish".. it makes all the difference.  Trust me.

----------


## Alex Carranza

That's a hell of a sword! congrats chris!

----------


## Rick B.

That is simply stunning. Every blade and review I see from RDS gets me drooling... I ordered a standard Osakura (with a different ito color and different tsuba) right around the new year and I'm extremely excited. 

Jason actually recommended the standard polish for me rather than the traditional one (I'm guessing partially because I told him that I'm on a budget and partially because I told him that I plan to cut with it a fair amount)... would it be worthwhile to upgrade if it's not too late? I would think that a higher polish grade might be a bit less durable in terms of getting scratched with use. Forgive me if that's incorrect- I've read a fair amount but am new at this.

----------


## Chuck S.

I just picked up the RDS Diasho Set.  The swords are stunning, and given the usual prices of RDS swords, two for $900 isn't so bad.  The quality is really top notch.  I wish I could take pics but me camera is broken right now.  

pax.

----------


## Vu.Q.T

Chris,

Mine is indeed also traditionally polished  :Wink: , but thanks for the tip.

BTW may I ask what are the spec's on your particular sword ?

----------


## Chris Maguda

To Vu.Q.T:

Nagasa: 28.5" 1095 folded steel
Tsuka: 11.5" 
Ito: Black leather. 
Fittings and Menuki: 99% nickel silver
Habaki: White Brass
Blade Polish: Traditional stone polish.

To Rick B:

Jason suggested traditional polish knowing that I was to use it for Tameshigiri.  It is a bit more expensive.. 
Anyway, I wouldn't necessarily be concerned about the polish in terms of cutting with it as you just have to know how to polish it yourself and take care of it.  (You might already know, but) Just make sure to buy a Katana care kit and learn its uses well and you can keep your blades like brand new  =D

In terms of does the Stone Polished blade matter.. it matters greatly on the look of the blade.  The blades with a "Normal Polish" will have a great difference between those with a "Traditional" Stone Polish.  The folded steel will show up in a swirly pattern and capture that look much better than the normal polish.  That's the only difference I can tell between the two.  If you're looking for a true traditional looking blade, you'll definitely want that.

That aside, it's the same steel.  It just depends on how much of a stickler you are on the look of your sword.

----------


## Chris Maguda

(This is just a quick, face value review.  I'll get to the complete review asap.)

My new RDS sword came in yesterday.. and I have to say I'm blown away!  I loved the pics Jason sent me, but feeling it in the hands is a different story.

The katana was shipped to me in about 5 layers of protective covering.  It was covered in bubble wrap.  A thick cardboard box.  More bubble wrap.  A piece of heavy plastic and finally the unexpected and beautiful silk sword bag that just amazed me.  What a great company. 

After the unwrapping process, I could feel the butterflies in my stomach.  

This Katana is beautiful and the balance is as good as other nihonto I have held (including some antiques!)  I have recently bought a Hanwei Shobu Zukuri Katana (through hardened steel) for cutting.. it just doesn't compare in any way.

The polish is just amazing.  (If you order from them, you have an option for Normal or Traditional blade polish)  It creates such a shine and the blade is ungodly sharp.  I'm so happy that the blade was made to such perfect traditional dimensions and standards.  The leather ito is tight and the silver fittings are mounted to make a tsuka better than any I have held to date. (and that's a lot.  from stainless junk to nihonto antiques)

The blade fits perfectly into the saya and it is tight and it's actually tough to use just the thumb to pop it out.  Drawing and resheathing the blade is so smooth that you cannot hear any friction between the alloy and the wood.  

The only possible drawback that I can even see so far is that the Habaki is open just a *tad* more than usual in katana that i've seen.  Then again, I have played with sheathing/resheathing a bit just at the Habaki, and i must say, I don't have any problems with it.  it glides in just perfectly because the habaki is angled inward.  Will it cause a problem in the future?  We shall see.  But I don't see it being a problem.. eventually every JSA practitioner will need to fix up their saya after so many years of use.

Giving it a few test swings, it feels like an extension of my arms.  It's very light and quick, yet very sturdy.  After performing a few kata, I can honestly say that I will never need to buy another sword.  (But of course I'm gonna  :Big Grin:   I'm obsessed... and probably from RDS!)  When I practice just a basic overhead center cut, the control I have is amazing.  It stops on a dime much like a car with brembo brakes! (bad analogy, I know.. I know)  During the swing the weight is just perfect.  It's just light enough to make it feel free in the hands, and just heavy enough make it feel like a dangerous weapon.  The wrap makes the changing of grip very easy as the tsuka fits my hands just right.  (I did order this blade custom to the sizes to my body specifications)

The only test I have yet to give it is Tameshigiri.  That will come soon  :Wink: 

But for now I'll start taking some personal pictures and get a nicer review posted soon.

~Chris

----------


## Chris Maguda

To Jeffrey Ching:  I forgot to add this in the review above, but what you were seing were just oil spots, they wiped right off with a cotton cloth.

I do need to purchase some more sword oil.. i'm almost out! lol

~Chris

----------


## Meredith Smith

Wow I am very jealous that is a beautiful sword!!!!

----------


## Jeffrey Ching

> To Jeffrey Ching:  I forgot to add this in the review above, but what you were seing were just oil spots, they wiped right off with a cotton cloth.
> 
> I do need to purchase some more sword oil.. i'm almost out! lol
> 
> ~Chris


That's good news. Its fun to hear that everybody that studies JSA (incl muso shinden, eishin, katori, jikiden and more) is completely blown away by the balance RDS / kaneie put into their swords. I have to admit that cutting with the blade is a bit intimidating. Need to push myself over the fear to damaging these beauties.

Can't wait until my new piece  :Smilie:

----------


## Chris Maguda

> That's good news. Its fun to hear that everybody that studies JSA (incl muso shinden, eishin, katori, jikiden and more) is completely blown away by the balance RDS / kaneie put into their swords. I have to admit that cutting with the blade is a bit intimidating. Need to push myself over the fear to damaging these beauties.
> 
> Can't wait until my new piece


This is why i bought that Hanwei Raptor.. it's a beater so I don't have to use the RDS all the time.  Just for a cut or two and to wow everyone =D

~Chris

----------


## Chandra Hermawan

Just curious, what is the blade lamination method ?

----------


## Chris Maguda

> Just curious, what is the blade lamination method ?


That is a very good question and I just wrote to them via email to ask..

There ARE a few mysteries about RDS that I'd like to know too.. like who forges their blades and how they forge them along with a few other little things.  If he graces me with an answer I'll definitely share that info so the sword community has this information.

I'm guessing they use different methods for the different types of steel that they offer.

The forge folded blades would most likely be Sanmai or Soshu.  The carbon steel blades would probably be Makuri or Tetsu?  Maybe Kobuse?

Of course, I'm just taking blind shots at guessing.

I have no idea about the "Tamahagane" steel.  That's always a mystery  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

~Chris

----------


## Raab Rashi

Wow, that's gorgeous.  Thanks for the review and exposing me to this fantastic forge!

----------


## Chris Maguda

As per my last post, I asked Jason a few questions.. this is his reply.




> "Hi, Chris 
> 
> Many of people are now misunderstanding that I am just reseller of fred chen sword, because a little similar feeling. (Actually I don't agree that)
> 
> But I have my own factory here and manufaturing some kinds of katana, also have small company to distribute Japanese sword made in Japan.
> 
> So the name of forge made your katana is, you can say 'red-dragonfly-sword'. If somebody doubt that, suggest him to visit me and I will take him to my factory and comapny. 
> 
> For 'Gumiawase' of your sword is 'Honsanmai'
> ...


So what he's saying is that people are mistaking he and his company as resellers of Fred Chen swords.  He's quite upset about this obviously.  He has his own forge, "Red Dragonfly Forge" as well as working with Japanese smiths too.

As for the Lamination method, It is "Honsanmai" as he clearly states there.

Gotta love his customer service.  It's the best.

~Chris

----------


## michael wilson

You just have to love black leather tsukagawa with silver fuchigashira  - thats a very classy look you have chosen for the mount , very nice indeed . 

I am pretty impressed with what ive seen so far from RDS

----------


## Chris Maguda

> You just have to love black leather tsukagawa with silver fuchigashira  - thats a very classy look you have chosen for the mount , very nice indeed . 
> 
> I am pretty impressed with what ive seen so far from RDS


Thank you sir.  I do love this style.  However, the best part of the entire sword (to me) is the Tsuba.  I love the choice Jason has made.  The top is waves and clouds masking the unraveling dragon on the tsuka side.  That mixed with silver fittings and black rayskin.. I'm in love!

When I first asked him to commission this sword for me, i told him I wanted a Storm theme, but also to add in a shrouded dragon theme too.. he did a great job.

~Chris

----------


## Glen C.

> As per my last post, I asked Jason a few questions.. this is his reply.





> "Hi, Chris 
> 
> Many of people are now misunderstanding that I am just reseller of fred chen sword, because a little similar feeling. (Actually I don't agree that)
> 
> But I have my own factory here and manufaturing some kinds of katana, also have small company to distribute Japanese sword made in Japan.
> 
> So the name of forge made your katana is, you can say 'red-dragonfly-sword'. If somebody doubt that, suggest him to visit me and I will take him to my factory and comapny. 
> 
> For 'Gumiawase' of your sword is 'Honsanmai'
> ...






> So what he's saying is that people are mistaking he and his company as resellers of Fred Chen swords.  He's quite upset about this obviously.  He has his own forge, "Red Dragonfly Forge" as well as working with Japanese smiths too.
> 
> As for the Lamination method, It is "Honsanmai" as he clearly states there.
> 
> Gotta love his customer service.  It's the best.
> 
> ~Chris


One real truth about the ongoing saga of sword production in the past decade is the insistence that all are Fred Chen or of the Fred Chen inspired schooling for sword making. An irony there is that it was Rick Barret that was partially responsible for the empire of sword making known as Fred's efforts and schooling.

FWIW

Kim KiHwan

and

Vincent Shen

By any name have been personna non gratis here for some time and it probably does stem of guilt by association because of their earlier work and learning though Huanuo. Now, it may be that folk have moved on in their own lives but the presentation here was greeted by administration in removing some users participation. 

At any rate, I hope folk can clear the air a bit themselves but understand why some assertions have been made over time and that blatant advertising by shops is always going to be badly regarded by administration here. Myself, I can cheer and admire the workmanship and wish everyone the best with them and certainly reviews are welcomed. If any want to place reviews in the designated section there, that is fine but please copy them here for general discussion of them. I do copy them to the review section when I see them and/or get around to it.

Cheers

Hotspur; _for any other clarification for policy don't hesitate to ask but most has been covered in various read first advisories_

----------


## Rubem Bastos

> An irony there is that it was Rick Barret that was partially responsible for the empire of sword making known as Fred's efforts and schooling.


Now you got us all curious. :Smilie:

----------


## Glen C.

> Now you got us all curious.


Cicada may be a long lost fireside legend but the information is still out there to be read. Antonio's (Blade Design) pages may be the easiest place to find some of the articles of the travel and then organization of Cicada. This was at the same time that birthed the source for the Cold Steel katana and some of the medieval swords still associated as propriety of Huanuo. Because of Fred's new found influences and properties, the commentary that all the independant work has been Fred Chen, or Fred Chen influence will persist at least another decade. I sure don't mean to dismiss the continuing new growth of interests but so much has been trivialized regarding work a decade and more ago that little really remains aside from some 'ancient" lore.

"member the tell" as it were and too few seem interested in looking to the past. A good amount of reading probably continues to be unread from the old ezines here at www.swordforum.com and even the continuing stacks here back to 2002. Unfortunately, the old Highlander board and the short lived 2000-2001 archives are unavailable.

Hanwei has been a somewhat parallel and ongoing saga but usually with a good bit more presence shown above ground and more publicly known advances and business in general.

Cheers

Hotspur; _archive.org may bring up the old Cicada Forge pages and notes_

----------


## Chris Maguda

Thats a very good bit of information.  This is why I'm glad I'm a member of this site.  The truth is here somewhere.  Not many of us know the proper history of how the last 15 years have transpired and where the development came from.

I remember very well when the only Katana you could find on the market were Marto stainless steel blades.. I'm extremely happy with the development that those few men have made that strongly impacted the sword collector/martial artist.

~Chris

----------


## DanBernardo

I have to say, I'm Chris' instructor... and I had the privilege of seeing this sword in person when he first got it.  I am now in the process of saving up so I can purchase on as well.  The black samekawa and tsuka ito is really gorgeous.  Much more in person than in the pictures.

I'm excited to see more of this katana in action!

----------


## DanBernardo

I'd also like to not confuse people, the kenjutsu that Chris is learning comes from Katori Shinto Ryu, not Bujinkan.  The taijutsu I teach is from Bujinkan.

----------


## Chris Maguda

After my purchase of my Red Dragonfly Katana i have been practicing Tameshigiri with my Hanwei Shobu Zukuri Raptor preparing myself for the use of my hand forged RDS.  We have been mainly cutting bamboo and the Raptor goes straight through as though the target was butter.   :Wink: 

Saturday after class my instructor and I decided to have a cutting session and we decided that I was ready to try my RDS Katana since I've had sufficient experience with my Raptor.

Needless to say I was very excited.

We got all set up and I tried a few cuts with my Raptor and as always, good clean cuts with no damage to the blade whatsoever.

It was time.

I took time to make sure my focus was high and my stance and grip were correct.  I struck the target with a near perfect right to left diagonal cut, going through much like the Raptor, but only leaving a few Bamboo stands left to be severed.

 :EEK!:   My heart dropped into my stomach as I beheld a 2.5 inch section going length-wise of the ha was bent and chipped..

My instructor was as baffled as I was since he told me my cut looked very good...

This blade should have been able to withstand thousands of cuts before anything like this would occur if it were made properly with folded 1095 steel.  He was as angry and upset as I was.. if not more.  My Raptor at 1/5th of the cost was cutting better than a hand forged blade and taking no damage.. it's quite sad..

I wasn't as surprised as I thought I'd be however.. I did prepare myself before using this sword that something like this COULD just happen, but I never thought it would be on the first cut and the first time I'd used it.  

I saved for so long and waited and made sure I was at a sufficient skill level before even using this sword.  It seems that either both my instructor and I are fools or this blade was just not forged correctly for it's intended use, which I did specify to RDS in my order that it was to be used for "Kata and Tameshigiri".

I have contacted RDS via email.  I'm awaiting a reply to see what/if they can do anything to help my situation.  I know they probably won't because they'll blame it on "user error" so I'm probably stuck paying someone to put the edge back on my blade and then let it sit on a stand and look pretty..   :Mad: 

I'll keep this updated.. wish me luck   :Frown:

----------


## Loke Emil

Talk about wauw-factor!

what are the stats, blade construction and type of steel?

ps. I used to laugh at womens obsessive behaviour shopping shoes and bags...but this kat tops it all...;-)

pps. oh and...aaaarrrrrrggghhhhh!!!! I just read your last inlay...what a nasty heattreat bummer!  It did'nt top it all after all. I'm truly sorry for you...but listen. If we all signed a paper demanding money back or new blade sent to you - perhaps it would make a difference...(how can we support Chris here - any one familiar with the internet retail laws?)

----------


## Jeffrey Ching

Hey Chris,
Extremely sorry to hear this. I truly feel your pain and disapointment. 

The large piece flying of the ha indicates an issue in the clay treatment before the quenching. The 'ashi' or legs of the hamon should allow only small chips to break off during extreme shock. 
Also it's not the full blade that snapped, the transition between the hard and soft steel was clearly there.
The cutting edge seemed just too brittle. Could be the result of a too quick cooling down.

I would still count on the good service that Kaneie offers (and Chris used to be a promotor of). Unless your blade turned in mid-air this clearly is a production error.

To answer Loke's comment about retail laws: sorry to say but they don't apply as Chris bought directly from China. Laws are applied according to the country the business is located.


Chris: if it's a comfort: I've seen this happen even on modern forged Japanese blades. Bamboo is extremly tough. Hitting it on the node of the bamboo or with the bamboo having the wrong length can shatter even nihonto like a toothpick.

----------


## Chris Maguda

> Talk about wauw-factor!
> 
> what are the stats, blade construction and type of steel?
> 
> ps. I used to laugh at womens obsessive behaviour shopping shoes and bags...but this kat tops it all...;-)
> 
> pps. oh and...aaaarrrrrrggghhhhh!!!! I just read your last inlay...what a nasty heattreat bummer!  It did'nt top it all after all. I'm truly sorry for you...but listen. If we all signed a paper demanding money back or new blade sent to you - perhaps it would make a difference...(how can we support Chris here - any one familiar with the internet retail laws?)


Haha no kiddin.. I'm going to try my hardest to see what they will do to honor the bad blade I got.  I'm guessing nothing, but we shall see.  I'm waiting for a reply from RDS.

That aside, the specs were:

28.5" 1095 folded steel blade (Sanmai lamination)
11.5 Tsuka black leather ito
All silver fittings and habaki
Black Same

The pics will pretty much explain the rest.

My fingers are crossed, but I'm not expecting anything much.. but hope remains.

----------


## Chris Maguda

> Hey Chris,
> Extremely sorry to hear this. I truly feel your pain and disapointment. 
> 
> The large piece flying of the ha indicates an issue in the clay treatment before the quenching. The 'ashi' or legs of the hamon should allow only small chips to break off during extreme shock. 
> Also it's not the full blade that snapped, the transition between the hard and soft steel was clearly there.
> The cutting edge seemed just too brittle. Could be the result of a too quick cooling down.
> 
> I would still count on the good service that Kaneie offers (and Chris used to be a promotor of). Unless your blade turned in mid-air this clearly is a production error.
> 
> Chris: if it's a comfort: I've seen this happen even on modern forged Japanese blades. Bamboo is extremly tough. Hitting it on the node of the bamboo or with the bamboo having the wrong length can shatter even nihonto like a toothpick.


Thank you.  It is a pain that I never thought would come from such a thing.  I guess the sword does become part of the soul as they say..

I do understand the reason of the chipping being from bad heat treatment and I'm over 90% sure that's what the problem was.. my instructor has quite a keen eye for bad technique  =P

This is just not a let-down one can prepare for easily.

All the build up to this moment was just AMAZING.. and poof.. there it goes.

Thanks for the support everyone.  It does help.

----------


## Robert Housley

Good luck. I hope they stand behind their product for you.

----------


## J. Bouthner

Interesting, I've never heard of this happening to a Dynasty forge sword or a Fred Chen/Huanuo blade for that matter.

----------


## J MacDonald

> Interesting, I've never heard of this happening to a Dynasty forge sword or a Fred Chen/Huanuo blade for that matter.


Fred Chen and other production blades are not made with any sort of lamination so this particular problem is not an issue. The more complicated the construction of the blade, the more skill required and the more likely it is to scrap a blade or end up with a customer missing a chunk of his/her sword. 

Chris, I'm really sorry to hear about this. Since seeing your review, I have been really excited about RDS and have been in contact with them to make me a sword. One reason why I was so interested is because they make their blades - some of them at least - in honsanmai construction. Anyway, I hope things work out for you in the end. I have a feeling they will.

By the way, I'd like to see the damage. Can you post some pics?

----------


## Chris Maguda

Just received a reply from Jason @ Red Dragonfly..

They are going to forge a new blade for me!!!   :Big Grin: 

All I have to do is send the sword back and he said he'll personally make sure the next is perfect.

I am just ECSTATIC!!  :Hyuk!: 

I'll take some pics of the damage before I send it back and post 'em up.

Thanks again for the support guys.. this community never ceases to amaze me.

----------


## Jason Mazzy

your sword is amazingly beautiful. how can i get ahold of this forge for a shot at one for myself?

----------


## Jeffrey Ching

Hey Chris,
Glad to hear that RDS / Kaneie will fix you a new blade. Guess you were right about the good service after all  :Smilie:  
Curious about the pictures.

One last thing, I'd hate to be you when you pick up the new blade for another bamboo cutting exersize... 'No mind' tends to be quite difficult when handling precious blades.
Good luck!

----------


## Chris Maguda

> Hey Chris,
> Glad to hear that RDS / Kaneie will fix you a new blade. Guess you were right about the good service after all  
> Curious about the pictures.
> 
> One last thing, I'd hate to be you when you pick up the new blade for another bamboo cutting exersize... 'No mind' tends to be quite difficult when handling precious blades.
> Good luck!


If for ANYTHING I am glad I chose this company purely because of their customer support..

I know what you mean Jeffrey!  That fear will be hard to break inside, but Mushin always seems to make you forget everything else.

As for where to find them?  I'll PM you their web address =)

----------


## David W Price

> Just received a reply from Jason @ Red Dragonfly..
> 
> They are going to forge a new blade for me!!!


Good to hear. From what I've seen, most forges that make katana for tamashigiri will stand behind their work if you have proper training (it's clear that you do) and use correct targets (this typically does not include most of the things you find in your backyard  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).

Dave P

----------


## EricS

Holy Smokes!

I am in the process of finalizing a tamahagane design with Jason, and sending a deposit for one similar to their "moonlight" tamahagane.  I was all set until I read the post about the blade crumbling, that is such a shock to hear considering the high level of quality they put into their blades.

I hope everything goes well for you!!

Eric

----------


## Chris Maguda

> Holy Smokes!
> 
> I am in the process of finalizing a tamahagane design with Jason, and sending a deposit for one similar to their "moonlight" tamahagane.  I was all set until I read the post about the blade crumbling, that is such a shock to hear considering the high level of quality they put into their blades.
> 
> I hope everything goes well for you!!
> 
> Eric


Well Eric, the good news is that he assured me that this is the first problem they've had like this so far and as you can tell, if something IS wrong with the blade, they will at least honor it with getting you a new one.

For them, this was just a rare case of bad heating/cooling and it made the ha very brittle.

I'm sure my problem will make sure their Quality Control team/person really pay more mind to their blades.  If I sold swords, I'd always test a blade before sending it out.  Stop any problems before they start  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vu.Q.T

Chris is right about RDF's quality control.

I've got an order with RDF at the moment awaiting completion. It would have been finish months ago but Jason the manager at RDF found a flaw/Hagire on my blade and told me about the issue straight away. Needless to say that he'd making a brand new blade for me as we speak  :Big Grin:  

Oh btw sorry to hear about your beautiful blade Chris, and is your new blade+koshirae exactly the same spec's as the old one?

----------


## Chris Maguda

> Chris is right about RDF's quality control.
> 
> I've got an order with RDF at the moment awaiting completion. It would have been finish months ago but Jason the manager at RDF found a flaw/Hagire on my blade and told me about the issue straight away. Needless to say that he'd making a brand new blade for me as we speak  
> 
> Oh btw sorry to hear about your beautiful blade Chris, and is your new blade+koshirae exactly the same spec's as the old one?


I 100% loved what he created for me the first time, so yes.. all specs are exactly the same as before.. the only thing I'm asking for is a re-mount with a new blade.  Everything else is just amazing..

It's rare when I think I like the other parts of a sword just as much as the blade.  In this case, I might even like the fittings, ito, tsuba, tsuka, menuki MORE!  They truly made a work of art out of this for me.  It has a very artistic theme that matches exactly what I had pictured in my dream.

----------


## Vu.Q.T

No arguments here  :Big Grin:  the kosirae of your sword is pretty sweet... :drool:

----------


## Mark T

Chris: Just curious to know if RDS made good on this ...

Cheers,
Mark T

----------


## J MacDonald

> Chris: Just curious to know if RDS made good on this ...
> 
> Cheers,
> Mark T


Me too. I might be sending mine back due to some issues.

----------


## G.T. Wungnema

Is it just me? but the habaki looks a few millimeters off in comparison to the blade this picture??  :Confused:  Tsuka could have been angled a bit more to follow the curvature as well.

----------


## Jeffrey Ching

> Is it just me? but the habaki looks a few millimeters off in comparison to the blade this picture??  Tsuka could have been angled a bit more to follow the curvature as well.


When fully sheathed the mune should not touch the saya, therefor the habaki can be raised a bit. During your noto, the construction of the saya lifts the blade (and the habaki) a bit so there's no bumping against the koiguchi. A better detailed picture can be found on Ted Tenolds' website: http://www.legacyswords.com/nihontocons2.htm

Just one of the many small details hidden in Japanese blades  :Smilie:  (and forgotten by many modern sword companies) 


With a rikko / ryugo (hourglass) shaped tsuka, the sori of the blade mainly extends on the cutting side. The mune side of the tsuka will show some tapering. The other side can also show some tapering, but always less than the mune.

I'm also curious about Chris' new blade  :Smilie:

----------


## G.T. Wungnema

> When fully sheathed the mune should not touch the saya, therefor the habaki can be raised a bit. During your noto, the construction of the saya lifts the blade (and the habaki) a bit so there's no bumping against the koiguchi. A better detailed picture can be found on Ted Tenolds' website: http://www.legacyswords.com/nihontocons2.htm
> 
> Just one of the many small details hidden in Japanese blades  (and forgotten by many modern sword companies) 
> 
> 
> With a rikko / ryugo (hourglass) shaped tsuka, the sori of the blade mainly extends on the cutting side. The mune side of the tsuka will show some tapering. The other side can also show some tapering, but always less than the mune.
> 
> I'm also curious about Chris' new blade



I still think it looks a bit off. Perhaps if we could see the entire sword it may look different?



Quick photochop job to illustrate my point. Just a few subtle fixes.

----------


## Chris Maguda

To: Mark T and J Mac

So far, the answer is no.  I mean no offense to Jason as he was great through the whole process, but I've nearly given up my efforts.

I sent the original blade back somewhere around June 10th 2010 so it was probably around then when he told me he'd make a new sword for me.

It's been nearly a year, and since then I've only had one reply from Jason saying he "didn't forget about me", and that was 5 months ago.  I emailed Jason today, for probably the 4th time since then with no response.  I'll let you know if he answers.

I'm not sure what's going on, but I'd suggest against sending anything back to them after this nightmare.

~Chris

----------


## B Ella

Hi Chris,
I've seen this thread floating around for quite a while. I was hoping you had a positive up date with this as the original look fantastic and i was kind of hoping that they had started making swords again in ernest and that there had just been some monumental stuff up somewhere on the way.
Kind Regards
Ben

----------


## Chris Maguda

> Hi Chris,
> I've seen this thread floating around for quite a while. I was hoping you had a positive up date with this as the original look fantastic and i was kind of hoping that they had started making swords again in ernest and that there had just been some monumental stuff up somewhere on the way.
> Kind Regards
> Ben


Thank you for the kind support Ben.. I appreciate it.

Since I posted this up I've had one reply from Jason telling me that he's been busy getting the new website up and he's sorry its taking so long.  He told me that he was on a business trip to Beijing for 3 days and after that, he'd send me some pics of the new sword before shipping it out.

That was back on 3/25/11.  Ironic.. that reply came right after I posted here on Sword Forum.

Anyway, since then I've emailed him on 4/20 and 4/29 asking if he had got any of my emails or pics to send me and I got no response to those..

Today I sent asking about it to both of the emails I know exist to reach him to see what's going on.  I'm not going to give up, but I think it's a lost cause.

~Chris

----------


## B Ella

Do you know whether he's replying or making them for other customers?
Has he even acknowledged that he got the one you sent back? 
Ben

----------


## Chris Maguda

> Do you know whether he's replying or making them for other customers?
> Has he even acknowledged that he got the one you sent back? 
> Ben


I have no idea what the state of their business is in when dealing with others.. but I know a few people on the forums here have had a tough time getting responses from RDS recently and unfortunately, my blade never made it back to Jason.  Chinese customs took ownership of it after a problem with import/export rights and he has acknowledged the situation and he told me he would send me a replacement sword.  My main issue has been the amount of time and lack of communication after this situation.

Anyway, I know there are a lot of factors that go into foreign businesses and I know they are busy with other orders and whatnot.  Could it be the Tsunami?  I know they make frequent trips to Japan for materials.  Could it be the influx of orders?  No idea.

Anyway, I don't want to discount RDS because as I've said this whole time, when I have had contact with Jason he's been great through the entire process and the creativity of his team/forge is just amazing.. Just look at the pics!  I'm just an unfortunate case.

I just received an email from Jason today telling me to give him my address and he'll be sending me out the replacement sword.

I'll post up some pics if/when I get it.

~Chris

----------


## B Ella

Yeah the length of time is pretty rough, but as you said sometimes it just happens. Unfortunately it was you.
But great news that he's been in contact and that something seems to be happening.
I hope its worth all the pain. I'm still trying to find some one to do a sword for me. It's getting a little frustrating being in Australia and everyone suggesting US smiths, who i'm sure are great, but just makes me a little dubious.
And your story of cause. There's an ebay vendor i was considering but people say go with someone better known. Chin forge bad and what not. ANy advice?

----------


## Chris Maguda

> Yeah the length of time is pretty rough, but as you said sometimes it just happens. Unfortunately it was you.
> But great news that he's been in contact and that something seems to be happening.
> I hope its worth all the pain. I'm still trying to find some one to do a sword for me. It's getting a little frustrating being in Australia and everyone suggesting US smiths, who i'm sure are great, but just makes me a little dubious.
> And your story of cause. There's an ebay vendor i was considering but people say go with someone better known. Chin forge bad and what not. ANy advice?


That depends on what you really want, but in general many people find Dynasty Forge or Bugei to be a very reliable source of great Katanas when it comes to production pieces.

----------


## B Ella

I was more looking for some thing more customised, and possibly a little higher end than the pieces i have seen from those 2 manufacturers. Sorry i didnt specify
I found one vendor at sharpswords.com that i dont mind but something doesnt feel right about the blades.

----------


## Shahar Y.

> I was more looking for some thing more customised, and possibly a little higher end than the pieces i have seen from those 2 manufacturers. Sorry i didnt specify
> I found one vendor at sharpswords.com that i dont mind but something doesnt feel right about the blades.


Hazama Yakiba swords are greatly overpriced, I would not buy from him.

----------


## B Ella

Oh really. Thank you for the Heads up. Good adavice is worth the money it saves you.
Have you purchased one of his Katanas?

----------


## Chris Maguda

> I was more looking for some thing more customised, and possibly a little higher end than the pieces i have seen from those 2 manufacturers. Sorry i didnt specify
> I found one vendor at sharpswords.com that i dont mind but something doesnt feel right about the blades.


If you want performance, I've heard great things about martialartswords.com and the quality of their blades for tameshigiri, but that's L6 steel and not so traditional.  I was going to order with them before making my decision with RDS.  They can make custom katana.

There aren't very many reliable companies out there that make custom katanas that are actually worth what you're going to pay.  RDS is one of the only that I know of.

Anyway, the lesson I learned is that it's probably better to buy a true nihonto over a high end production sword and have someone fit the blade and make a tsuka for you.  At least you KNOW you're getting the real thing, even if it costs more.. it's real.

~Chris

----------


## B Ella

I dont mind L6, i have heard that it can be an amazing steel when tempered correctly. I'm having a look at thng for one over there. I'm not sure, i'm still considering it.
I was also looking at these guys http://www.ksky.ne.jp/~sumie99/index.html
Mr Stein said he purchsed a couple of tsuba from them a couple of years ago and wouldnt hesitate to do business with them again, so besides what the price can turn out to be, looks to be a good product.
If wanted to have a look thats pretty handy.

----------


## Shahar Y.

B, I didn't even buy a sword from Haz as I can see in the different models many defects that simply aren't worth the money he wants. There is another manufacturer with very similar blades, and the prices are better (plus, Haz and SBG forum have very bad blood. He wouldn't sell to one from SBG and from what I've read he's very unpleasent person).

If you want a high-end custom sword, RDS, MAS, are good places to look. Maybe even score a gendaito not so much more expensive than a sword from those two.

----------


## Shahar Y.

B, I didn't even buy a sword from Haz as I can see in the different models many defects that simply aren't worth the money he wants. There is another manufacturer with very similar blades, and the prices are better (plus, Haz and SBG forum have very bad blood. He wouldn't sell to one from SBG and from what I've read he's very unpleasent person).

If you want a high-end custom sword, RDS, MAS, are good places to look. Maybe even score a gendaito not so much more expensive than a sword from those two.

----------


## B Ella

I'll look inyo them now.
With pics its so hard to see much about the swords. Glad to know abou the history though

----------


## Ronn Brown

Hey Chris, i sent you some emails of the RDS i got back in Jan. Let me if you dont receive them. Please send me some pictures of your new RDS Katana when you get it. I know you have waited along time for yours. The only way i got mine so fast was that he had it in stock. Still there was some marks on the blade i wasnt to happy about, and thats when all emails from Jason stopped coming. Ron

----------

